# New Squonker from Kangertech.



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Single cell regulated squonker.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)




----------



## Kalashnikov (4/8/16)

The top pic is a different device to the bottom. Any names perhaps?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Petrus (4/8/16)

Kalashnikov said:


> The top pic is a different device to the bottom. Any names perhaps?


Kangertech Dripdox2


----------



## Kalashnikov (4/8/16)

Petrus said:


> Kangertech Dripdox2


so the 1 above? cause it looks different


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/8/16)

2 different mods....


----------



## skola (4/8/16)

http://www.myvaporstore.com/New-Products-E-Cigarette-s/77.htm
This might help. 1st one is a called a drip ez. Second is called dripbox 2.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Ernest (4/8/16)

The first one looks like a weird perfume thing  and cannot drain back to the bottle with that design.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Neal (4/8/16)

Petrus said:


> View attachment 62688
> View attachment 62689



If you need to squonk this thing so hard it bruises your thumb I don't want one...


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/8/16)

that tube just hanging there wtf... Looks very untidy and homemade


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/16)

That first one looks like it would be a great starting point for an epic steampunk style squonker. Imagine that in copper and brass with exposed screws

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (4/8/16)

I got a new name for this mod.

Kangertech - The Bane dripbox


----------

